# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  <!--#include virtual="cgi-bin/block.cgi?block=at_ic1"-->

## Peresvet

Здравствуйте. Сложилась такая ситуация, что мне необходимо вести сайт, созданный сторонним разработчиком. Я не силен в ВЕБ-программировании, но теперь приходиться этим заниматься.

Структура сайта, как я понял имеет примерно следующий вид:
Имеются два управляющих файла:

index.html
_template.html

страницы, ессно, формируются динамически... в шаблоне куча записей примерно такого содержания:

<!--#include virtual="cgi-bin/block.cgi?block=at_ic1"--> 
<!--#include virtual="cgi-bin/block.cgi?block=at_ic2"--> 

Что это за синтаксис, как я понял - это с SSI связано, ну, или CGI...
В общем, мне нужна ваша помощь, господа. 

Что происходит обращение к block.cgi понятно, но что вот это такое, не пойму:

block.cgi*?block=at_ic1*

Помогите разобраться.

----------


## passtor

переменная *block*
значение *at_ic1*

----------

